# Modificación para contador 7493 reversible



## danielx (Abr 24, 2007)

Hola!

Agradecería muchísimo que alguien me ayudase.

Tengo el siguiente circuito, y quisiera modificarlo para que el contador también pueda ser descendente. 
Tengo que utilizar el contador integrado 7493 configurado como un contador binario de 4 bits (de 0 a 15) conectando la salida Qa a la entrada de reloj B (CLKB). 
He leído que es posible hacerlo también descendente algo así como con una una línea de control utilizando puertas XOR en las salidas del 7493, pero como no lo entiendo del todo no sé cómo implementarlo.

Por favor, alguien puede ayudarme?
Si no es mucho pedir, subid una imagen del circuito  

Muchas gracias.   8)


----------



## danielx (Abr 25, 2007)

Al final he encontrado yo mismo la respuesta. 

La cuelgo aquí por si a alguien le sirve.

La cuestión era que si negamos la salida del contador el contador se convierte en descendente. Por ello con las puertas XOR y el interruptor controlamos a nuestra voluntad.

Sin embargo, este contador no retrocede en la posición que nos quedamos en la cuenta ascendente al cambiar de 0 a 1. Ni tampoco continua desde el nº hasta el cual se había llegado cuando cambiamos a cuenta ascendente (de 1 a 0).

Me explico: si el contador cuenta de 0 a 8 y cambiamos el interruptor a "1" pues hace cuenta descendente pero desde 16 hasta 0 y no desde 8 hasta 0.

Alguien sabría como hacer esto último? Gracias!


----------

